# ميكانيكية المشي والركض



## مهدي الزعيم (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
ضمن حلقات "دراسات في البايوميكانكس" هذا الموضوع البسيط ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

تسلم اخي مهدي الزعيم مشاركات رائعة وممّيزة .

جزاك الله خير جزاء .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_mohand (28 فبراير 2007)

كل يوم اتعلم منك شي جديد ومميز , جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## amod (3 مارس 2007)

نفع الله بك البلاد والعباد وجزاك الله الف خير ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## Biomedical (4 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



مهدي الزعيم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ضمن حلقات "دراسات في البايوميكانكس" هذا الموضوع البسيط ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم




أخي العزيز / مهدي الزعيم .

شكرا لك على حماسك للمشاركة معنا ، سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك .

لدي اقتراح بسيط والقرار يعود إليك ، بما أن هذه المشاركات تنتمي لنفس الموضوع الذي أشرت إليه ، فما رأيك بجمعهم ضمن مشاركة واحده ؟
وذلك لسهولة الرجوع إليهم وحتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع .

تحياتي لك وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (4 مارس 2007)

Biomedical قال:


> أخي العزيز / مهدي الزعيم .
> 
> شكرا لك على حماسك للمشاركة معنا ، سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك .
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز Biomedical
اني المفروض اسوي هيك، بس عندي الشبكة ما تتحمل اكثر من مرفق او مرفقين واحيانا ما تتحمل اي شي وهذا احد اسباب غيابي الطويل، على العموم بعد ما تنتهي هاي السلسلة من المواضيع ممكن ادرجهة كروابط في موضوع واحد ان شاء الله


----------



## الموحد (22 أغسطس 2007)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (22 أغسطس 2007)

Ca ne fait rien, mon ami


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

لا موضوع اكتر من رائع


----------



## انجينيراحمد (18 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بصراحه يا بشمهندس انتا رائع جدا و الف شكر على المجهود الرائع دا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

